# Sticky  Is there a seed saving/exchange/sharing/wishlist thread?



## lurnin2farm

If there is a thread already please point me in the direction, if not lets start one. 

If you have seed you want, post your wishlist.
If you have seeds to share and or trade post your list.


----------



## katydidagain

Around 2001 or so I did such a list on Gardenweb; we had an annual Mid Atlantic plant swap and this kept it organized. I collected the information from e-mails then put it in an Excel spreadsheet which I reposted in Excel and HTML so peeps could see what was available or sought. (Heck, I even managed the food for the picnic!) I had a lot of fun matching folks up!

There's a seed train here but otherwise nothing like what you want. You can post your wants and haves on this thread or start another. Trust me it doesn't work out fairly--I was literally bombarded with options because I was the coordinator--I turned down a lot but still got plenty of plants/seeds. 

People really do appreciate someone who takes the lead. If that's you, have fun and happy gardening!


----------



## lurnin2farm

Ok I'll volunteer to get this started. :whistlin:

First the rules.
If you have seeds to share post em. If people want em its at your expense to ship em unless you specify otherwise for a self addressed stamped envelope. 

If you have things you are looking for post your wish list. This can be veggies, flowers, bulbs, whatever. It doesn't hurt to ask. If you are going to ask for potatoes or something heavy, offering to pay shipping may be appropriate. 

If 2 people agree on a transaction its between the 2 of you. Don't get me involved, my rates are expensive :teehee:

There's a thread for sale, trade barter around here somewhere, I would prefer to keep this thread free. If you have stuff to sell please use a different thread. 

If anyone can think of any other rules let me know and I'll add em.


----------



## lurnin2farm

Since its my thread I guess I will start with my wish list.

Peppers, hot sweet, whatever. I like growing peppers. 

Strawberries. Looking for a very sweet strawberry that is a decent size. 

Cabbage. Never grown it but would love to try next year. 

Herbs, I'd be happy with any since I havent started an herb garden yet. 

Flowers. Not sure what I need but I need something to attract more bees. Pollination was a little low this year on some things. 

In another month or so I will post what I will have to share.


----------



## rockhound

I have been involved with several seed trades on the 'net over the last few years. Participation will probably be better in the late fall/winter when the harvesting is all done, and the saved seeds are dry. It seems like more people have more time then, but good luck anyways.
Personally I'll be looking for swaps in Nov up until Feb/Mar then I get busy again starting stuff inside.


----------



## lurnin2farm

rockhound said:


> I have been involved with several seed trades on the 'net over the last few years. Participation will probably be better in the late fall/winter when the harvesting is all done, and the saved seeds are dry. It seems like more people have more time then, but good luck anyways.
> Personally I'll be looking for swaps in Nov up until Feb/Mar then I get busy again starting stuff inside.


Thats what I figured as well but getting a jump on next year.. I'll bring this back up later in the fall.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Lurnin2farm- ask the moderators to sticky this thread. That way we won't have to search for it.


----------



## salmonslayer91

heirloomseedswap.com is a good site, just throwing it out there


----------



## Dusky Beauty

I'm needing some new tree onion/walking onion bulbs. I love the things but I think a combination of turkeys and the heat killed them off. No big deal, I'm moving anyway.


----------



## salmonslayer91

Dusky Beauty said:


> I'm needing some new tree onion/walking onion bulbs. I love the things but I think a combination of turkeys and the heat killed them off. No big deal, I'm moving anyway.


ive got some  pm me for my address and send me a SASE and i can send you a few  how many are you needing?


----------



## Dusky Beauty

salmonslayer91 said:


> ive got some  pm me for my address and send me a SASE and i can send you a few  how many are you needing?


I guess I need "Enough"?? LOL! I'm an onion lover and I'm starting a brand new herb garden at a new place from scratch-- still figuring out what all I want to plant. My original plan was to go for a fast start and clean out every herb type walmart and Lowes have in stock and let it all go to seed to get well established. 
I'm also interested in trying out that heirloom garlic you have. I've never done this before so just let me know what kind of postage I need for envelopes! I don't even know what an average stamp value is these days!


----------



## old school

I would like to find some sunchokes aka Jerusalem artichokes. :cowboy:


----------



## lissapell

I am looking for a peppercorn vine, hurricane greenbeans, jerusalem sunchokes, and bee balm.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I would like elderberry seeds or starts. 

I have some bush beans seeds from this year. I don't recall the name f them. They were a tad bigger and kind of flat. We didn't much care for them, so I let them alone and there are about 10 plants out there with dry pods all over them, of course its raining today, but they will be dry again in a few days I suppose. Free to who wants them.


----------



## rhelynn

I have some brown speckled 'whipporwill' type cowpeas, although I've been told they might be 'piggott family heirloom' instead.. We've grown them two years now and I really like them. They were bought from a Waverly, TN estate where the lady said her family had grown them 100+ years. They like heat, and thrive well in poor soil - seem to like to be planted in summer and harvested in fall instead of spring/summer. Prolific long green pods turning to yellow/dry as mature. Will trade 10 seeds per packet - dried seed from our plants.

I have some blue black Shackamaxon beans to trade as well - they are climbers, purple podded triple use beans (green snap, shelly, dry soup). 

Have other seeds but don't have a large quantity of anything else.

Looking for : 
peas : drying types or early spring - have not had much luck with these
beans : green, dry bush, dry climber or triple purpose (Do want: Turkey Craw, King of the Early Bean, Tiger Eye or Dragon's Tongue/Lingerie)
sunflowers, zinnias, morning glories, calendula and marigolds
zucchini and pumpkins
corn - especially 'Indian' types
broomcorns and other grains
plants you have found easy to collect seeds from - I need to learn more!

~Marie in TN


----------



## SueMc

Does anyone propagate by doing plant cuttings? I am going to start this winter by taking hardwood cuttings of grapes, elderberries, currants, a fig, several varieties of hydrangea, etc. Nothing may happen and it takes months to know if I'm successful. I've just been reading alot about plant propagating this way and it just seems to be a great way to increase my plantings. Unrooted cuttings might be something else to trade.


----------



## cnsranch

I have some ghostly white pumpkin seeds, ,gooseberry,ground cherry seeds,sunflowers. I am looking for heirloom purple carrots, purple, blue or black tomato seeds,connecticut field pumpkin, walking onions


----------



## K.B.

SueMc said:


> Does anyone propagate by doing plant cuttings? I am going to start this winter by taking hardwood cuttings of grapes, elderberries, currants, a fig, several varieties of hydrangea, etc. Nothing may happen and it takes months to know if I'm successful. I've just been reading alot about plant propagating this way and it just seems to be a great way to increase my plantings. Unrooted cuttings might be something else to trade.


I'm not sure about the hydrangea, but the others (elder, currants, fig and grapes) will root quite readily. If you can keep the dormant wood cuttings moist and warm/hot for a couple weeks, they will callus and start to root before you know it.


----------



## acde

I have an Italian herb garden with seeds to share if you pm me.


----------



## bama-newsteader

cnsranch - sent you a PM.


----------



## DYngbld

I have been looking for red ocra for several years. We had it in AZ when I was a kid. I have not seen it in years.


----------



## Pouncer

I've been looking for Green Goliath broccoli seeds. These are supposedly easy to harvest seeds from and are true for many years. Not to mention prolific producers


----------



## Grandmotherbear

People in warmer climates (9B 10 11) I have Chaya cuttings. These are not free, postage must be paid. I have to swing by the post office (or UPS) and check out small shipping boxes and postage. Chaya is a tree spinach that can be trimmed to a bush or allowed to grow. You are probably looking at 4-5 years till able to harvest. VERY tender to cold, but pretty immune to bugs/diseases. Let me know if anyone wants and I'll check the cost of sending.


----------



## buttonwillow

In exchange for a self-addressed, stamped envelope, would anyone consider sending me a few seeds (and I do mean a few) of comfrey and borage? I live in a townhouse and have the teeniest, tiniest little patch to plant you could ever imagine. I would like to attract bees with the borage, and use the comfrey medicinally for myself.


----------



## shannondee12

I have taken several hydrangea cuttings and had great success with getting them to root. I'm not sure how I would ship them but could do some research if someone wanted some. 

I also have tons of regular garlic seed and elephant garlic seed. I have hens and chicks coming out of my ears!

I just moved back to my childhood homestead and since I didn't get here until this month, I didn't get a garden in the ground this year so other than a few heirloom seeds passed down from my grandparents, I am starting with no seeds. Any extra veggie would be put to good use. I would love to find some horseradish root.


----------



## Kasota

Does anyone know how long zinnia seeds are good for? My aunt sent me about a 1/2 gallon of them summer before this one. I've kept them cool and dry. I suppose I could try sprouting some (duh). 

I have some Baptista flower seeds if anyone is interested. They grow really pretty purple flowers. They are a perennial and grow big like a bush. They form seed pods that are kind of interesting...they turn black and the seeds rattle around inside. Send me a PM if you would like some. 

I will look and see if I can find the bee balm seeds my mom collected. I might have some purple cone flower, too, if anyone is interested. 

I would like to try growing some of those asparagus beans.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

Hello!

Looking for Bloomsdale Long Standing Spinach and Precoce D'Argenteuil Asparagus seeds. I am willing to pay but do not want to pay an extraordinary amount for shipping. I am seeing $2-3 per seed pack with a $6 shipping tacked on.


----------



## sunsetfarm

SEEDS I HAVE TO TRADE-
All grow in zone 3/Minnesota

TOMATOES
amish paste
yellow pear
cherokee purple
aunt rubys green
jaunne flamme orange tomato

MELONS
minnesota midget cantaloupe
hales best jumbo cantaloupe
sweet delight honeydew

CUCUMBERS-
lemon
straight eight
national pickling
spacemaster

CORN
stowells evergreen sweet corn
mandan bride corn
red flint corn
tom thumb popcorn

BEANS
tigers eye
speckled cranberry

HERBS
savory
onion chives

SQUASH
conecticut field pumpkin
spaghetti squash
acorn squash

FLOWERS
cosmo mix
large gray stripe sunflower

WILD PLANTS
black eyed susan
oxeye daisy
wild rose
plantain


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

SEEDS WANTED-zone 3-

HERBS-
lemon balm
lovage
moldavian balm
lavender
parsley
rosemary
stevia
thyme
lemon basil
lime basil
bee balm
chia
cilantro
echinacea
roselle
FRUITS
garden huckleberry
wonderberry
MELONS
golden jenny
SQUASH
sweet dumpling
GRAINS
black oil sunflower seeds
hulless oats
buckwheat
black seeded sesame
light seeded sesame
chuffa
flax
quinoa
blue bonnet rice
emmer wheat
white sonora wheat
PEPPERS
trinidad scorpian pepper
BEANS
scarlet runner bean
FLOWERS
dwarf jewel nasturtium
purple petunia
green zinnia
dahlia- cololful mix
cactus- small pot type
kiss me over the garden gate


----------



## K.B.

cutting/scion/seed swap list

Please let me know if anyone is interested in trading for any of the items below:

HAVE LIST:

Type Variety 

Berries:
Aronia	Raintree Select Seedling	
Autumn Olive Amber 
Autumn Olive Charlie's Golden 
Autumn Olive	Delightful 
Autumn Olive	SweetnTart 
Autumn Olive	Brilliant Rose 
Jostaberry	Orus 8
Raspbery Autumn Britten
Loganberry Thornless
Tayberry
Bush Cherry Jan
Gooseberry Glendale
Gooseberry Red Hinnomaki
Gooseberry Yellow Hinnomaki
Currant (black) Tsema
Black Raspberry native 

Trees: 
Apple Evereste Crabapple 
Apple Fiesta 
Asian Pear	Hosui 
Asian Pear	Shinko 
Asian Pear	Chojuro  
Asian Pear	Korean Giant 
Asian Pear	Yoinashi	
Mulberry	Beautiful Day 
Peach Autumn Rose
Peach Forty-Niner
Peach	Q18
Peach Rick Landt
Pear Bosc
Pear Early Homestead 
Pear White Doyenne
Plum Howard Miracle 
Plum Elephant Heart 

Veggie:
Cowpea 21 pea
Cowpea Fast Lady Northern Southern pea

WANT LIST 

Fruit/Berry/Nut	
Blueberry	Elizabeth 
Cherry any other than Stella and Nugent	
Apricot Hunza 
Jujube seeds 
Mulberry	Illinois Everbearing	
Mulberry	Pakistan	
Almond	Seaside	
Almond	Titan


Veggie 

Artichoke any 
Squash	Sweet Meat - Oregon Homestead
Hot Pepper	scorpion


----------



## Tango

Looking for a couple dozen comfrey seeds.


----------



## Andrewhill

Have 

Orangeglo watermelon: 600? hand pollinated and flowers taped closed so high likely hood of not being contaminated with other pollen. Also no neighbors garden. Some are free to nice people. Pm me don't clog the thread.

Sichuan pepper: very few available.

Orange Habanero cuttings, rooted. Very few.



Wanted:

Perennial food plant seeds, seedlings, or cuttings.

Non traditional colored food. Example purple carrots or tomatoes.

Sassafras seedlings not seeds though


----------



## randy in central missouri

I will have lots of seeds of Zinnias, purple cone flower, hibiscus, marygold, galardia, shasta daisy, correopsis, black eyed susan an, purple bee balm.andd others. sneeze weed, beauty berry, and many more

I will have plants or bulbs of red cannas, 

I am looking for yellow canna bulbs. yellow cone flowers, red bee balm(monarda) and other yellow flowers ,


----------



## jnesmith777

Don't know what I have in yellow if anything but I do have whit spider Lilly bulbs. I am looking for blueberry raspberry or blackberry cuttings.


----------



## jnesmith777

Saadioe


----------



## gapeach

_ I have a bunch of Hibiscus cold weather seeds _to share but am not interested in paying postage to send them.

The Hibiscus cold weather plant will continue to come up year after year but the blooms only last one day. The ones I have are bright pink. You can harvest a lot of seeds each year.


----------



## Jaime918

Anyone looking to swap seeds?


----------



## harmon

I'm in the foothills of the Ozark Mountains on the Oklahoma Missouri Arkansas border. Paw Paw are supposed to be native here but I've none in my woods nor have seen them closeby. if anyone has some seeds they can mail me I would gladly pay for shipping (since this post is for free seeds. But I can pay $10 or so for shipping)


----------



## harmon

I have two grown pear trees in front of my house, both ornamental. I think a Cleveland and a Bradford. Would anyone be willing to send me a few grafts off their edible pear tree I can be $10 or so S&H


----------



## anahatalotus

Oh yay this thread does exist! I asked on another sub forum and didn't get any answers, lol.
Anyways I am hoping to get rooted starts for both elderberry and aronia. I'm not really to sure how to start growing them either, lol.
I would like some asparagus roots too.
For seeds I would like Brussels sprouts.

I have a few extra packets of storebought seeds but I'm not sure if there worth sending out. 
Thanks!


----------



## rhelynn

I have Blue/Black Shackamaxon pole beans and "Whipporwill" speckled brown cowpeas (they are disputed in exact type but prolific and tasty no matter what they are called. I got them from Waverly, TN and the elderly lady called them that).

Growing them in Hollow Rock, TN, and both have pulled their weight three years in a row.

Will exchange for seeds others find useful and growing well on their farms. I am very interested in yarrow and borage this year.
~rhelynn


----------



## anahatalotus

I can't seem to edit my original post. I was able to get ahold of both asparagus seeds and Brussels sprout seeds. Yay! Also since we are potentially moving I think I would be a bit too soon for any bushes like elderberry or aronia after all. 

My kids and I have become mildly obsessed with WWII gardening shows about Victory Gardens in the UK. So if anyone has any unique UK varieties they would like to share that would be educational as we are hoping to have our gardethis year be a mock victory garden. A few species we could use are:
Salsify
Celeriac
Rutabaga
Sugar beets
Parsnips

Savoy
Chicory
Witloof (I'm not surer if that is a variety of chicory or a whole different plant)

Or just about anything you may have that is of European origin with a deep history. 
Thanks!


----------



## Indyseedbank

Seeds 4 postage / trade:

3 tomatoes...20 seeds per pack

1. Copia - yellow Slicer with red stripes or blush.

2. Amur Tiger Red & Gold Striped Ping Pong Ball sized 

3. Magyar Piros Boker: ONLY 2 PACKS OF 20 SEEDS LEFT - Hungarian Heirloom, med red fruits, with one inch long sepals, and 6 ft long vines.

And..

Cantaloupe, Hale's Best 15 seeds

Red Russian Kale : 1/4th TEAspoon of seeds 

Radish Mix: random ratio of Cherry Belle, early red globe, & Sparkler White Tip slightly elongated globe, upper 2/3rds red, lower 1/3rd white, matures later than Cherry Belle. 1/4TH TEAspoon of seeds.

Old Acon Squash seeds: germination unknown. I'll send 10 older ones, and 6 more recent ones, so you should have a couple germinate. just a few trades.

Detroit Red Beets: only a couple trades of 10 "seeds".

I also have "unknown" tomato seeds, from when the label came off the jar.

They are most likely, something I grew last year, that was true to type, they could be Amur Tiger, Sub Arctic Plenty, Or Silvery Fir Tree, a lesser possibility would be Magyar Piros Boker, Cream Sausage, Dansk Export, or Tiny Tim.

People could use them to try and practice starting tomatoes, instead of maybe wasting some known seeds.

I do have some seeds to a natural open pollinated cross tomato, that may bear red (most likely) cherry tomatoes, or yellow (less likely)cherry tomatoes. The parent plant was a trooper, and I have an affinity for it, but I'm trying to keep only true to types in my collection. 

The parent plant, was a short bushy type, around 2-2.5 feet tall, and about the same wide. I got it to grow and bear fruit inside in the winter, two years in a row. Last year, one plant surprised me with yellow cherry fruit, and not red. 

The red parent had some flowers cross with a micro dwarf called Venus (a hybrid from the UK-I didn't know it was a hybrid, as they never told me.) I have stopped keeping the Venus micro dwarf seeds, and plants, but still have some of the red cherry cross seeds left. They're fine for growing and eating, but not good for seed saving, as the offspring will vary. They're good for practicing growing with too. If they don't make it, not a big loss, If they make it, they'll be a good plant hopefully for you, and bear some cherry fruits for you.

Tomatoes only postage is only one stamp snail mailed, or 50 cents paypaled.

non tomato seeds, or a mix of tomato seeds and non tomato seeds, postage will be 3 snail mailed stamps or $1.50 paypaled. I will reuse a bubble envelope from here.


----------



## termite76

I have extra wild garlic bulbs if any one wants to start some in their garden. We have both extremes of hot and cold here so think they would do well most anywhere. They will spread well if you let the tops seed out and plant the tiny top bulbs before harvesting the bigger parent ones. Ours reseed on their own every year. I like the strong not bitter taste of this native kind better than the blah elephant type. Send me a pm and I will get some sent out this weekend. I have enough for 10 or so. No charge. I harvested 30 lbs of this type growing along a gravel road about 6yrs ago and used it to make spaghetti sauce, salsa and tons of other yummies. Left in the ground and they will get commercial size in a couple of years but we never wait that long.


----------



## JimB

I know this is a bit early but I am looking for tomato seeds called Belgian Hearts if anyone has any or knows where I can purchase some please drop me a line Thanks.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

JimB said:


> I know this is a bit early but I am looking for tomato seeds called Belgian Hearts if anyone has any or knows where I can purchase some please drop me a line Thanks.



www.rareseeds.com/hungarian-heart-toa/


----------



## blu_redneck

I'm searching for "winter onion" starts and "potato onion" starts. I'll pay postage and for the starts. Thanks!


----------



## froebeli

Looking for blackberry, raspberry starts. Have waterlily and lotus to trade. May have other plant starts also. Willing to pay postage.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome

Froebeli, I have what I think are raspberries on my land, and I'd be happy to send you as much as you want!


----------



## froebeli

I have wild ones here, I could transplant. Guess I should have been a little more specific. If you have some cultivars, that is what I am looking for. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## esreid1

I have a bunch of seeds to exchange if everyone is interested. We bought a homesteaders special last year with 20,000 seeds. Most we will use but some varieties such as okra that I never qui acquired a taste for. If there is interest I can get a list going as to what I want to trade. Thanks!


----------



## macmanmatty

I have the following scions to trade 

Apples:
Westfield- seek- no- further
Jonthon
ashmeds kernel
staymen
giant red winesap 

Plums / Plouts
methely
flavorich


Pears:

D' Anjou
Seckel
orcas
atlantic queen
tennousi
flemish beauty
white doynne
meadows
warren
verblu
hendre huffcap
karls favorite
Butirra Precoce Morettini
megtsu
clapps favorite
summer blood brine
shinko
santa maria (limited)
ELM mystery pear
Chorjo (limited)
Fondante de Moulins Lille



Wanted:

I'm looking for the following scions this spring

Plums:
Flavor queen pluot
emerld beaut plum
beauty plum
green gage plum
purple gauge plum
chassless blanc
black ice plum
stanley plum
flavor king pluot

any other good southern plum / plot / apricot .



Pears:
Berrue Superfin
Berrue Hardy
berrue gris
Clapps Favorite Red
bartlette nye russett
comice
concord
dana hovey
citron de carmes
Belle de Jumet
Bella Di Guigno 
any other european or asian pear i don't have

any good loquat scions


----------



## tired_gardener

I don't have a lot to trade yet as we just moved in and abandoned a lot at the old house. I can try my hand and cuttings, but I've never done it, so can't guarantee anything. I have an apple tree, what I think is a granny smith. I also have a hazelnut. I believe it is an American Hazelnut, but I could be wrong, I've only seen in in the winter. Other trees I'm yet to ID. I think there might be a cherry and a plum, but I have to get past the blackberry to get a better ID. I hope to have more seeds to trade for next year.

Wanted:
Any variety of Tomato, pepper, bean, cucumber, squash, carrots, melon, potato (esp purple flesh, or other colors), or corn (field, sweet, pop or flint). Would also like any other veggies, but those are the main ones that have been requested. Will of course pay shipping.


----------



## Mother Earth Medicinals

Hey there... 

Dont know if this is still used very often but I'd loveloveLOVE some stinging nettle!! It's quickly become my favourite, next to sunflowers.. I've got some basil rosemary and spearmint going so far. This year was busy so the only food I grew was tomatoes sadly.


----------



## Jay Rice

I've been looking for a watermelon seed. I don't know the name of it, but it is a huge, long, very dark green melon. Also, I'm looking for Moon and Stars watermelon seeds, romaine, celery, asst. heirloom tomatoes,


----------



## SLADE

Jay Rice said:


> I've been looking for a watermelon seed. I don't know the name of it, but it is a huge, long, very dark green melon. Also, I'm looking for Moon and Stars watermelon seeds, romaine, celery, asst. heirloom tomatoes,


Have you checked BAKER CREEK?


----------



## Wolf mom

See if you can get hold of The Seed Savers Exchange 2020 Yearbook (catalog) there's 5 pages of watermelon seeds to exchange. Maybe some of the descriptions would fit what you are looking for.

Seed Savers exchange: 563-382-5990
website: www.seedsavers.org


----------



## Jay Rice

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------

